
Why Did Police Kill an Alleged Small-Time Hacker? - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-did-police-kill-an-alleged-small-time-hacker-canada-sam-maloney
======
g00gler
It's absolutely crazy to me that the state can just burst into your home and
kill you if you try to defend yourself.

------
parish
I wonder what will happen with his project "MORPHiS". It looks like he devoted
his entire life to this project. Someone should come forward to make this
project successful.

